# She asked if I can wallpaper the cabinet



## Gwarel

Well of course I can! Actually, the hardest part of this job was finding the match. The repeat was a straight match at 25.25", but the design has 5 of the patterns within the repeat. I tried to find an identifier, but to the eye they all look the same. The slant ceiling didn't make it possible to just pull to the next repeat, so it was a bit of a challenge.


----------



## journeymanPainter

Why didn't you paper the pipe?


----------



## chrisn

That would be some UGLY paper:yes:


----------



## Gymschu

I can honestly say that in 38 years I've never had anyone request to have their bathroom vanity papered. Chalk that one up for your record books, Gwarel.


----------



## Gwarel

journeymanPainter said:


> Why didn't you paper the pipe?


She didn't mention the pipe......yet


----------



## slinger58

What about the cab doors? 

Nice work, BTW.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gwarel

slinger58 said:


> What about the cab doors?
> 
> Nice work, BTW.:thumbsup:


I didn't see any doors. Maybe she's going to use a curtain?


----------



## RH

Could have been worse - she might have asked you to also do the toilet.


----------



## chrisn

How long do you figure that is going to hold up? I would guess it's already scrapped up on the edges.


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> How long do you figure that is going to hold up? I would guess it's already scrapped up on the edges.


It's probably a powder room like a lot of the big highend homes have these days. It's just to look at, not pee in. :jester:


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> That would be some UGLY paper:yes:





chrisn said:


> How long do you figure that is going to hold up? I would guess it's already scrapped up on the edges.


That's two Groucho.........


----------



## slinger58

Gwarel said:


> That's two Groucho.........


Lol. He's an admitted curmudgeon.:yes:


----------



## chrisn

Gwarel said:


> That's two Groucho.........


but both correct, right?


----------



## chrisn

slinger58 said:


> It's probably a powder room like a lot of the big highend homes have these days. It's just to look at, not pee in. :jester:


but it will get peed in and guess where most of it will end up?


----------



## KamRad

Good job


----------



## CApainter

It looks really nice!

In order to make the vanity look like a real center piece, I might be inclined to install and wallcover a board to hide the piping and just leave the opening without doors. it would make a nice little TP display.


----------



## PACman

slinger58 said:


> It's probably a powder room like a lot of the big highend homes have these days. It's just to look at, not pee in. :jester:


Damn! I'm lucky I'm not going in an outhouse most of the time! And there's people with EXTRA crappers? Wth?


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> but it will get peed in and guess where most of it will end up?


Speak for yourself.......


----------



## Gwarel

chrisn said:


> but both correct, right?


Well.....I didn't think it was ugly


----------



## Jmayspaint

Gwarel said:


> Well.....I didn't think it was ugly




Me either. I think it looks pretty cool. 
Fun job I would imagine. 

If the powder room does get peed on, it's likely going to be by guests and workers (like the painter). 

Personally, I would be inclined to be careful with my aim in such a well decorated powder room


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

Jmayspaint said:


> Me either. I think it looks pretty cool.
> Fun job I would imagine.
> 
> If the powder room does get peed on, it's likely going to be by guests and workers (like the painter).
> 
> Personally, I would be inclined to be careful with my aim in such a well decorated powder room
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some time, look up how far even well aimed pee goes. You will be surprised.


----------



## slinger58

chrisn said:


> Some time, look up how far even well aimed pee goes. You will be surprised.


Look it up?


----------



## CApainter

slinger58 said:


> Look it up?


Those are the kind of things that occur when you're up at an ungodly hour of the morning staring at a portal to the internet.


----------



## slinger58

Since this thread seems to be hijacked already, Google "Toilet/sink combo".

I saw one today for the first time in the home we're working in.:blink:


----------



## Underdog

Just saw your job, my hat's off to you, that was an intricate job.
On wood no less.
Meticulous, that's the word.


----------



## chrisn

CApainter said:


> Those are the kind of things that occur when you're up at an ungodly hour of the morning staring at a portal to the internet.


Actually our friend(?) Jim Parodi posted this somewhere.

But you are mostly correct:blink:


----------



## loaded brush

Very nice job. Wonder how it would've looked with the very bottom of vanity painted white to blend with base board.


----------



## PACman

So what was the answer? Can you wallpaper? lol!


----------



## fauxlynn

Gwarel said:


> Well.....I didn't think it was ugly


It's not ugly, I really like it. She could always clear coat it for easy clean up,haha. 
Nice job, well done.
But, where are the doors? Seems like there should be doors.Or....maybe you can make a little curtain out of the wallpaper and string it up like a shower curtain.:yes:


----------



## AtomicPainting

I have never seen this done. Nice job Gwarel!


----------



## nogg

Gwarel said:


> I didn't see any doors. Maybe she's going to use a curtain?


 Well, can you make curtains?:whistling2:seriously though it looks sharp


----------



## Stretch67

Jmayspaint said:


> Me either. I think it looks pretty cool.
> Fun job I would imagine.
> 
> If the powder room does get peed on, it's likely going to be by guests and workers (like the painter).
> 
> Personally, I would be inclined to be careful with my aim in such a well decorated powder room
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ya might even consider sitting down eh.


----------



## Stretch67

Gwarel said:


> Well of course I can! Actually, the hardest part of this job was finding the match. The repeat was a straight match at 25.25", but the design has 5 of the patterns within the repeat. I tried to find an identifier, but to the eye they all look the same. The slant ceiling didn't make it possible to just pull to the next repeat, so it was a bit of a challenge.
> 
> View attachment 80889
> 
> 
> View attachment 80897


What kind glue did you use? Did you have to pre-glue it?
:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn

bryceraisanen said:


> What kind glue did you use? Did you have to pre-glue it?
> :whistling2:


 :furious::cursing:


----------



## journeymanPainter

chrisn said:


> :furious::cursing:


And they say the painters are prima donnas


----------



## schwartz.matthew.e

That looks amazing. Good work. 

Sent from my SM-N930T using Tapatalk


----------



## chrisn

journeymanPainter said:


> And they say the painters are prima donnas


These days I am much more painter than paper hanger

unfortunatly


----------

